# Warmachine: Khador for Sale



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

*Sold*

This is now gone.

Thank You,


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I was just about to post a thread looking for Khador stuff, what luck! 

Are you completely positive you would be unwilling to part with bits and pieces? Because I cannot see myself needing all of that. At least at once..


----------



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, we can possibly work something out. What exactly are you looking for here?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

How much would you want for PButcher, 1 Zerker, the Dev, Destroyer, and the Demo crew?


----------



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

I PM'd you.


----------

